
Application Layer Transport Security (Google Whitepaper) - crb
https://cloud.google.com/security/encryption-in-transit/application-layer-transport-security/
======
crb
Direct link to PDF version: [https://cloud.google.com/security/encryption-in-
transit/appl...](https://cloud.google.com/security/encryption-in-
transit/application-layer-transport-security/resources/alts-whitepaper.pdf)

